# best strain for pancreatitus



## thccrow (Dec 25, 2012)

I have recently been diagnosed with pancreatitis, does anyone know the best strain to help relieve the pain and stomach uncomfortableness


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 26, 2012)

Number one - no cigarettes or tobacco in any form and no alcohol of any type at any time. Now I'll look in to the strains. First I suggest strains useful to fight nausea as the innervation of organ systems is often shared. In that vein I might suggest a naturopathic physician for a controlled hepatic detox and then herbal treatments besides pot.

http://www.leafly.com/medical/nausea


----------



## thccrow (Dec 26, 2012)

I have done the detox and I don't want the pot to cure me just maybe temporarily relieve my pain and upset stomach for a bit. What type of herbal treaments do you suggest I am not sure if you or someone you know has pancreatitis, but I will try anything to stop this pain, I am sick of popping oxy's like thier tic tacs. I can't even tell if they are doing any good..


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 26, 2012)

I am well aware that pancreatitis is extremely painful and has other unpleasant side effects. I Included a link for strains useful for nausea. One strain I can recommend so far - World of Seedss White Rhino X Mazar. Excellent for pain relief in my experience. High CBD content.


----------

